# Glue Applicators



## mewell (Sep 11, 2006)

Stumbled into a nifty "tool" for applying glue... Wooden coffee stirrers! LOML needed some 'things' to help apply cake icing and we bought a box of 1,000 of the things from a local restaurant supply. They are 5 1/2" long and 5mm wide (like a long skinny popsicle stick) so the fit even in a 7mm hole. I've used them to apply epoxy and Sumo glues with great results!

I don't remember how much we paid but I think around $5-$6 sounds right.

One other thing we've done with cooking type 'stuff' is picked up a gazillion pack of aluminium foil popup sheets from Costco and we're using them to mix glue on[8D] 

Mark


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 12, 2006)

I use toothpicks. One box will last years. I don't know how a woodworking/turning shop can exist without toothpicks.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 12, 2006)

Mark I got mine on sale at Ace Hardware for $1 a box. [] And they come in handy for a number of things, including putting swirls in mixed resin colors.[]


----------



## Dario (Sep 12, 2006)

I use bamboo BBQ skewers...works well and reuseable too.

I think my first one/stick lasted me more than a year [][]


----------



## oldsmokey (Sep 12, 2006)

I am with Frank and use toothpicks.  Also the toothpick is useful if you have a stipped out screw hole.  Put a little yellow glue on the end on the toothpick and put it into the hole and you have a fast fix.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />I use toothpicks. One box will last years. I don't know how a woodworking/turning shop can exist without toothpicks.



You didn't turn them yourself? [}][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



ROTFL!!!


----------



## Fred in NC (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, some people turn knitting needles !!  They are also 
skinny.....


----------



## Ligget (Sep 29, 2006)

I use the BBQ skewers aswell.[]


----------



## massman (Oct 12, 2006)

My local market has a large sushi area....hate raw fish but take the free chop sticks. They are great working with CA.

Bernie

www.writingwood.com


----------



## bob393 (Nov 17, 2006)

Wooden coffee stirrers that I lift by the handfull at the, fill in the blank, coffee shop. The coffee is so expensive I feel they OWE them to me.


----------

